# More odd locker room behavior



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2005)

I walk into the locker room last night to get changed, and there was an old naked guy standing there.  Not a big deal.  They are in there every day.  But _this_ guy had a hair dryer propped up on the counter, he was bent over in front of it, and HE WAS BLOWDRYING HIS ANUS!

I wish I was making this up.    

WTF is wrong with people!?


----------



## oilfield (May 4, 2005)

And i'm too modest to walk around in my underwear.  why the fuck would you blow dry your anus


----------



## Hillside (May 4, 2005)

I was getting changed last night and I'm standing there putting on my shirt when this weird guy says to me, "you must be about 30 years old" I say almost, I'm 28.  So he asks when my birthday is, I tell him in February and ask him why?  He says that he likes to guess peoples ages and then play the lotto with those numbers.  He was strange.... I quickly put on my shirt and left the locker room.

The guy blow drying his ass pretty much takes the cake though.  Ick.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Hey, have you ever had to go thru the day with moist balls?  (OK, me neither, but I bet it's unpleasant...)


----------



## Doublebase (May 4, 2005)

What does this have to do with training?  Thats gross BTW.


----------



## Paynne (May 4, 2005)

I saw an old guy spray deodorant up his own ass.  Didn't want to be stinky for his bf?


----------



## largepkg (May 4, 2005)

Maybe he's just not flexible enough to get a towel up there.


----------



## clemson357 (May 4, 2005)

that is pretty funny.  if I saw that I don't think I could help laughing.  and then vomitting.


----------



## Island Roots (May 4, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I saw an old guy spray deodorant up his own ass.  Didn't want to be stinky for his bf?


----------



## DrChiro (May 4, 2005)

At my old gym there was this old man who used to walk around the locker room naked and come next to you when you were sitting down, so his twig and berries were right in your face, and ask all the bodybuilders if they liked horse racing.

i dont know if horse racing is some kind of code talk for "i'm gay, are you?"....but it was weird as hell and certainly got me dressed alot faster.

after asking about 9 different guys over the course of several weeks he was asked to not return to the gym....it was, after all, a YMCA.

(blow drying the anus is hard to beat though)


----------



## DrChiro (May 4, 2005)

another odd thing...now that i think about it....was that the downtown YMCA had a big screen TV in the locker room....i hardly ever worked out there unless i got stuck late at school so i wasnt familiar with the happenings there.

i walk into the locker room at about 7pm one night and there are about 10 naked old men (60 +) sitting on stools watching jeopardy...it was just wrong.....very wrong


----------



## Dante (May 4, 2005)

i never understood why old dudes like to hang out naked in the locker room..how hard is it to put on a towel..i guess when you're old you stop caring what people think, but im not naked that much in my own house.


----------



## clemson357 (May 4, 2005)

what the fuck.  why do old men INSIST on getting naked at the gym?  I never see anyone under 40 yrs old naked in the locker room.  Is it really that hard to go home and shower?  Apparently it isn't, because everyone 39 years old or younger goes home to do it.  And why do they just stand around?  I mean, I would have no problem getting naked in a locker room, but I would certainly get dressed quickly.  

not that it bothers me that much, I just don't look in their direction; but it is kind of obserd when you think about it.


----------



## clemson357 (May 4, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> ..i guess when you're old you stop caring what people think



I don't think that is it, because even if you just didn't care, that doesn't give you any reason to stand around so as many people see you as possible.


----------



## Dante (May 4, 2005)

lol. i know, and isnt funny that any gym locker room or sauna ive ever been to its the same..wonder if its like that in the wemens lr.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

That's gross. As bad as the old guy at my gym who walked onto the pool deck naked and just stood there.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> But _this_ guy had a hair dryer propped up on the counter, he was bent over in front of it, and HE WAS BLOWDRYING HIS ANUS!



So i gotta dry my ass, gimme a break  

In all honesty, i don't know why old dudes stand around naked. 
You wanna change? Fine. You wanna shower? Fine.  

But DAMN, always be in the process of something (...changing, showering etc.) don't just chill butt naked in the freakin locker room


----------



## Kracin (May 4, 2005)

lets just say that if you want to meet some incredibly weird people, go to the ymca........ i admit i go there because the other places are too far away or too expensive and i got tired of working out at home..... and damnit those people at the Y are scaring the shit out of me lol.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

I stopped working out at the YMCA around me because they built the fucking nursery right under the weight room (which was on the second floor). So if you dropped even a 25lb dumbbell from six inches up, you got yelled at it. Couldn't grunt, "Shh, there are babies sleeping."


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2005)

Your YMCA stories are scaring me.  There is one across the street at work, and starting tomorrow morning I am riding my bicycle to work, so I am going to shower at the Y.  I'm _really looking forward_ to seeing the freaks there.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

I don't shower naked, personally. I always wear sandals and a suit in; I'm the ONLY one. I was in there this morning and four old, fat, hairy men were all completely naked sharing athletes foot.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2005)

I don't mind showering naked if there are individual stalls.  I used to shower in one big shower room at Bally's and HATED it.  Bally's is homo-central.  

Thanks for mentioning the bathing suit.  I will do that.  And the sandals are sitting under my desk right now ready to go.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, I work out at a Bally's. My wife tells me the women have individual stalls... the guys don't! There are two Bally gyms where I'm at--they're thirty seconds away from each other. One has a shower that looks like it used to be a gas chamber.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> One has a shower that looks like it used to be a gas chamber.



YUP!  Sounds like the one I used to go to.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

The floors at that gym were seriously covered in hair and dare I say, even flesh. Not to mention bacteria, disease, and Lord knows what else


----------



## BigDyl (May 4, 2005)

There is always naked dudes at the YMCA, that shit is sick.  I walk into the bathroom area, and I always keep my eyes looking down, but no matter where I look, there is always a naked dude.  I'm like wtf dude, can't you put on a towel or something.  This one dude was like "This is my favorite outfit, haha"  I was like wtf@crazymofoslolkthx.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2005)

> The floors at that gym were seriously covered in hair and dare I say, even flesh. Not to mention bacteria, disease, and Lord knows what else



that's disgusting


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> that's disgusting


The weights there are ok, the equipment is ok, this is why though I quit going there. Disgusting indeed.


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I walk into the locker room last night to get changed, and there was an old naked guy standing there.  Not a big deal.  They are in there every day.  But _this_ guy had a hair dryer propped up on the counter, he was bent over in front of it, and HE WAS BLOWDRYING HIS ANUS!
> 
> I wish I was making this up.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people!?


   I thought I was sick.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 4, 2005)

It sounds like almost ALL locker rooms are about the same...Ive learned which old dudes show up at certain times and try to avoid locker room encounters.      AND, whats with the naked dudes sitting NAKED BUTT and all on the benches in front of the lockers.  Oh no, they cant sit on thier towels, they cant put on their undies first...nope just plop that bare butt right down where the next fifteen guys will be sitting I guess.     Naked old dudes are weird.


----------



## Du (May 4, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> It sounds like almost ALL locker rooms are about the same...Ive learned which old dudes show up at certain times and try to avoid locker room encounters. AND, whats with the naked dudes sitting NAKED BUTT and all on the benches in front of the lockers. Oh no, they cant sit on thier towels, they cant put on their undies first...nope just plop that bare butt right down where the next fifteen guys will be sitting I guess. Naked old dudes are weird.


Everyone should put their feet all over the benches.... the old guys would be bound to get athletes foot on their asscrack.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yeah, I work out at a Bally's. My wife tells me the women have individual stalls... the guys don't! There are two Bally gyms where I'm at--they're thirty seconds away from each other. One has a shower that looks like it used to be a gas chamber.


sounds like my old school showers, the head PE teacher would force us all to shower, it used to be mad, about 7 showers and 20-25 of us kids all been forced in there at the same time by this mean ass PE teacher, but he was a HUGE guy (rugby player) so we wouldn't mess or else we'd be used as tackle bags for the rugby teams training sessions


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> sounds like my old school showers, the head PE teacher would force us all to shower, it used to be mad, about 7 showers and 20-25 of us kids all been forced in there at the same time by this mean ass PE teacher, but he was a HUGE guy (rugby player) so we wouldn't mess or else we'd be used as tackle bags for the rugby teams training sessions


 Large gay men are frightening


----------



## Island Roots (May 4, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Everyone should put their feet all over the benches.... the old guys would be bound to get athletes foot on their asscrack.


 Haha


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

Ever thought that he's an "air-dry" person and he was in a rush?


----------



## westb51 (May 5, 2005)

i think old people do that to fuck with us.

when i become an old bastard i want to do the same thing. i'm not sure if i could top the blow drying anus though.


----------



## da jock (May 5, 2005)

I just joined Golds again & guys of all ages shower 15>80, but yeah- usually its the genuine senior citizens that saunter about naked. Not that I really care, a locker room is a locker room. I have seen guys blow drying their packages as well, I think "I would be embarassed to just stand there"...how wet can your package get!!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2005)

I hear stories about old naked guys at the Y from a couple guys I work with. A couple older gentlemen that work with us go there, and I hear they walk around naked and want to talk to you. One even invited a friend of mine(35) to go to the sauna with him! I can guarentee the older man went naked. I could care less, but why do I want to see? Get dressed and be done with it.


----------



## ChrisROCK (May 6, 2005)

I see this kind of stuff all the time..and it's definitely strange.  Just the other day some guy was in the sink area drying off...older guy.  He throws one leg up on the counter....his sac hanging low as can be...and he slings a gym towel underneath and grabs it from the front side...and proceeds to dry his crack and balls with long back and forth strokes with the towel.  Not a pretty sight!  And we use these same towels in the gym... ugh!


----------



## Witmaster (May 6, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> ...And we use these same towels in the gym... ugh!


Not any more we don't!


----------



## phantom76 (May 6, 2005)

One thing that annoys me no end in the change room are the old dudes that take forever to do anything. And they do it all naked   And then they just sit on the bench and look around, it's life hell can't you be getting dressed or anything? Noone wants to see that


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

There's a sign at my gym that says, "Bathing suits MUST be worn in Sauna" and yet it seems like everyone over the age of 50 ignores it and goes in naked.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2005)

I don't know. Never has bothered me. Been showering with dudes in one big room since 7th grade ( freshment this year ). None of us care really, we work together, play together ( in a heterosexual way ), and show together. Very bonding exprience - creates team commradre? 

p.s. this is his bro


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2005)

You guy's sound disappointed, like you'd rather have naked young men hanging around the locker room 

 Your stories make having a home gym so worth the space and money.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You guy's sound disappointed, like you'd rather have naked young men hanging around the locker room
> 
> Your stories make having a home gym so worth the space and money.


 Amen to that.


----------



## TheCurse (May 6, 2005)

the other day there was this dude standing there watching some game on the tv buck naked except for his socks and sneakers.  for the whole time i was in there.  i think he had his hands on his hips too.


----------



## WilliamB (May 6, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I don't know. Never has bothered me. Been showering with dudes in one big room since 7th grade ( freshment this year ). None of us care really, we work together, play together ( in a heterosexual way ), and show together. Very bonding exprience - creates team commradre?
> 
> p.s. this is his bro


 
Suuuuuuuure


----------



## mrguy (May 6, 2005)

That's why shaving your ass is so important!!

He must of had a hairy ass like bigfoot!

How you kept a straight face, I'll never know!


----------



## mrguy (May 6, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> what the fuck.  why do old men INSIST on getting naked at the gym?  I never see anyone under 40 yrs old naked in the locker room.  Is it really that hard to go home and shower?  Apparently it isn't, because everyone 39 years old or younger goes home to do it.  And why do they just stand around?  I mean, I would have no problem getting naked in a locker room, but I would certainly get dressed quickly.
> 
> not that it bothers me that much, I just don't look in their direction; but it is kind of obserd when you think about it.




I'm 41 and would never under any circumstances take my clothes off in a gym locker room. Someone could dump horse manure on me in the gym, and I'd go home to shower.

In fact, I don't even go to the locker room any more. I store my keys in my walkman case. The last time I was in there it gave me a CREEPY feeling seeing a bunch of old fucks (Older than me at least) walking around with the wango tango hanging out. WTF


----------



## kicka19 (May 6, 2005)

we need an only dude to tell us on this message board why they do it, there must be a reason, while that reason sucks i need to know what makes grown do shit like this


----------



## da jock (May 6, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I don't know. Never has bothered me. Been showering with dudes in one big room since 7th grade ( freshment this year ). None of us care really, we work together, play together ( in a heterosexual way ), and show together. Very bonding exprience - creates team commradre?  p.s. this is his bro



Right...At my old gym there were these 4 latino guys, maybe bro's who lifted/spotted together all the time & showered together, they were always talking & joking...I would say most guys seem comfortable under this situation rather than "creeped" out.  Even when I was a geeky punk rock kid, when I lifted or did intramural sports the jocks (or non-geeks) couldn't care less about talking, changing,etc. *I* was self-consious though , as those guys usually gave me grief!!


----------



## gssmith (May 7, 2005)

You shower after working out so your groin area dosen't turn into a fungal jungle! Keep a towel in front of you and your eyes up. If you can't handle talking to another man in the locker room without your eyes wandering or feeling gay, the problem is yours not his.
Buncha frigin whiney pissants...


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

Might not  be odd but it pissed me off........
Had this Mexican guy spot me on bench last week.....he was the strongest guy around at the time so I thought he might be able to spot me without getting me killed....
Anyway I had on 295 and did 5 or 6 reps and my left peck cramped up, I told him to take the weight but he didnt understand?????? Fuck..........so I had to push it up by myself and that was the end of my chest day.................also before that set he had me spot him......he was benching 275......did 3 reps then had me help him with 5 more...WTF is that?


----------



## Nachez (Oct 7, 2005)

*Home Gym*



			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> You guy's sound disappointed, like you'd rather have naked young men hanging around the locker room
> 
> Your stories make having a home gym so worth the space and money.


This makes me glad I got a bowflex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even though showing with a bunch of men dont bother me one bit I was int he army

u get used of group showers
with hundreds of men in basic training and AIT.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2005)

People don't want so shower at home because its an inconvenience and you feel great once you leave.  Whenever I leave the gym after I've showered and everything, you just feel excellent.  You don't have to shit, you don't have to piss, you're clean, youre on your workout high, you smell good... 

 It's just great.


----------



## cheesegrater (Oct 7, 2005)

ya know why old dues walk around the locker room naked........once gravity starts taking hold the only time they ever see their dicks is when there's a mirror....they're just getting reacquainted with an old friend.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 7, 2005)

YMCA cost like $500 for 2 . I went when i was little for only a week tho .A old man was naked in ther it was gay then a lil kid locked his stuff in a open locker and walked naked


----------



## nmuriqi (Oct 8, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> That's why shaving your ass is so important!!
> 
> He must of had a hairy ass like bigfoot!
> 
> How you kept a straight face, I'll never know!



Dude, you shave your ass?


----------



## Super Hulk (Oct 9, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I walk into the locker room last night to get changed, and there was an old naked guy standing there.  Not a big deal.  They are in there every day.  But _this_ guy had a hair dryer propped up on the counter, he was bent over in front of it, and HE WAS BLOWDRYING HIS ANUS!
> 
> I wish I was making this up.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people!?



tell him to SHAVE IS HAIRY WET ASS HAIRS.


----------



## splach (Oct 14, 2005)

ROFLMAO Super Hulk... Read your goals first and your sig had me rolling.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm glad I work out at home...


----------



## -E- (Dec 27, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I walk into the locker room last night to get changed, and there was an old naked guy standing there.  Not a big deal.  They are in there every day.  But _this_ guy had a hair dryer propped up on the counter, he was bent over in front of it, and HE WAS BLOWDRYING HIS ANUS!
> 
> I wish I was making this up.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people!?



Ive seen somethings worse thatn that.
-Old guy shaving in the hot tub.

-one guy walking naked in the lockerroom and steamroom with a bottle of lotion with him ( why bring lotion in a steam room)
-some old guys will wipe the steam from the glass to see people shower.
- guy combing \ cutting pubic hair at the sink...

Why are these people not getting banned??


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing like a nice three year old thread bump!


----------



## Built (Dec 27, 2008)

Dante said:


> lol. i know, and isnt funny that any gym locker room or sauna ive ever been to its the same..wonder if its like that in the wemens lr.



I don't wear my eyeglasses in the shower. Neither do I wear clothes. I don't know if everyone else is naked - or if I'm the only one! 

I do get the impression that people are more uptight about nudity now than when I was young - maybe it was a carry-over from the hippie thing. 

<shrugs>


----------



## Canadaworkout (May 9, 2012)

I am 51 and have seen the same thing, usually an older man either just naked forever and dangling in front of everyone and occasionally probably a older gay man getting his jollies looking at the younger men. Most young men have been scared away from openly showering in the nude leaving middle age men like me to deal with these older guys. And I dont care what they do or look at.  I didnt grow up in the era of wide open nudity but grew up before hysterical homophobia so like many my age Im OK with the old dudes because they are really just irritating and OK with my own and others nudity.


----------



## exphys88 (May 9, 2012)

This thread is 7 years old


----------



## jimm (May 21, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Diesel618 (May 22, 2012)

Canadaworkout said:


> I am 51 and have seen the same thing, usually an older man either just naked forever and dangling in front of everyone and occasionally probably a older gay man getting his jollies looking at the younger men. Most young men have been scared away from openly showering in the nude leaving middle age men like me to deal with these older guys. And I dont care what they do or look at. I didnt grow up in the era of wide open nudity but grew up before hysterical homophobia so like many my age Im OK with the old dudes because they are really just irritating and OK with my own and others nudity.



nice first post.


----------



## Merkaba (May 22, 2012)

Record Bump!!!!


----------

